
Why Mozilla's layoffs and Google deal made me rethink my browser of choice - JadoJodo
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-mozillas-layoffs-and-google-news-made-me-rethink-my-browser-of-choice/
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24220702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24220702)

------
JadoJodo
Genuinely curious what other HNers think. I've been a Firefox user for 10+
years and am not happy about the Chromium market-share, Google's stance on
adblockers (e.g. uBlock Origin), etc. but it does feel like a losing battle.

~~~
ethbr0
As another longtime Firefox user (since Thunderbird actually being a product
days), I'd say Mozilla-the-company has been shooting themselves in the foot in
the same way as Wikimedia or OpenOffice.

By abstracting away market pressure and substituting an unaccountable org
structure, they've successfully eliminated any incentive to respond to actual
user desires.

Consequently, the project has been rudderless from a strategic perspective for
years now.

~~~
jrnichols
Honestly it is Thunderbird which I am most concerned about losing in all of
this. Google & Gmail have done untold damage to what we know as email.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thunderbird was carved off, going so far as to have the supporting infra
separated from Mozilla. Should be safe.

